# Got the itch yet?



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Who all has that coyote hunting itch? I'm getting really antsy and wanna get back out in the field already! I find myself bringing my calls with me wherever I go just incase. When's everyone planning on kickin' back up? My first official coyote hunt won't be untill I quit deer hunting for the year, but I may bring the calls with while I'm out trying to stick a deer.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm going to have to settle with a .22 mag for my first year if I can ever get dad to go with me to the gun shop. I won't be hittin em very far but I think there are a bunch of fox around so I guess it ain't to bad of a gun. I'm getting the itch. I'm not going out untill november when hides are prime unless I spot one I can get close to.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

ive had the itch since i was walking out of my last stand in march. ill probaly try calling on my antelope hunt out west the end of this month. id like to kill one with my bow this year. im looking at getting a specialized coyote scattergun set up, and im going to reprogram my electric caller, and i got some new calls this summer to try out.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I've always got the itch. Lately I have been shooting my new 223 to get used to it, watching coyote videos every evening, getting my fur handling stuff all ready to go, and testing out some shotgun load/choke combinations. Next will be going out and shooting rifle at 200+ yards for some longer range practice.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

i've got it so bad that i've started talking to my dog with my calls...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey big al how do you kill 1.5 pheasants?


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

Im scratching that itch in the morning.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> Hey big al how do you kill 1.5 pheasants?


well...both my uncle and I pulled up and shot at it simultaneously...and hit it...using the same size shot...so i'm calling it a half kill...


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I just finished stuffing bullets an hour ago.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

pfast said:


> Im scratching that itch in the morning.


That aint fair... Wanna bring me with?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I scratch the itch any time i get it. Some say that it will hurt the population in your calling/trapping area to take a few adults. It definitely isn't true because when fall comes they start moving anyhow. when winter comes they are moving all over the place. It won't effect population to shoot a few during the summer, it's good practice. It keeps you in play until it really counts.

if you get the itch, scratch it!

xdeano


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

xdeano said:


> if you get the itch, scratch it!
> 
> xdeano


I like that one! I wish I could afford to scratch my itch right now.  I don't have a dime to my name untill Wednesday, maybe I'll have to go out after I get paid and can get some ammo.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

Well I didn't get that itch scratched last weekend. The alarm seemed to go off way to early. Ok I was just to tired lol. This saturday I am taking my son out for his first yote hunting experince. We just got him some camo he is excited to go and I am excited to teach him. I think he will be camera man for a while until I teach him to shoot better.  Ill let yall know the results later.


----------



## glv (May 31, 2007)

yeah I am getting anxious too. Saw a pup tonight eatin a raccoon. I have never seen that before. can't wait til fur primes up. First to middle of October up here.


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Im still a virgin to kilin a yote so Im just anxious for my first time! :sniper:


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

just made up 5 differnt 22-250 loads for yote season about 20 mins ago.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

jackal_727 said:


> Im still a virgin to kilin a yote so Im just anxious for my first time! :sniper:


Yeah, I hunted for them starting in January, but I never did get one. I did a really good job at educating them when I had no clue what I was doing and I think they had me pretty well figured out by the time spring came. I'm confident that I'll have better luck this year, though. I guess there's a really healthy bunch out at my uncles so maybe I'll go out there soon and get my first!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Yesterday I was going down the road to check calves and about 200 yards in front of me was a coyote sitting in the road. I mashed the throttle and then it ran off.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well did you at least run off road after him?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

weasle414 said:


> Well did you at least run off road after him?


 :eyeroll:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

He had a hole right on the other side of the barbed wire.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Ah, just hop over the fence and crawl in after him


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> weasle414 said:
> 
> 
> > Well did you at least run off road after him?
> ...


I wasn't suggesting chasing the coyote down with his car, I was thinking more of accually running if that's what the headshake think was for.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

weasle414 said:



> I wasn't suggesting chasing the coyote down with his car........


Why not? :lol: Me thinks there are quite a few on here that have been in "hot pursuit" of coyotes. Now actually running them over, probably not. But to get a "better shot?" Probably.... :wink:

Lighten up Francis!

Personally I like shooting them out of helos. Then you don't have to climb over the fence.


----------

